# Shared libraries trouble



## Business_Woman (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,

I'm having some troubles with Acroread and shared libraries.
whenever i try to start acroread i get the message "error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6 no such file or directory"

but the file _does_ exist.
locate libX11.so.6 gives
/usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6
and /usr/compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6

How do i find out which library the program tries to load?

/Best regards Business_Woman


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2008)

locate may give outdated information, try (using ls) if these files actually still exist.


----------



## s-tlk (Nov 19, 2008)

Business_Woman said:
			
		

> How do i find out which library the program tries to load?


I guess you wanna know something like this:

$ ldd `which acroread`

Are you sure your ports are up to date? Sometimes a rebuild of acroread and the depended libs, in this case I suppose it is linux-xorg-libs solves the problem.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 19, 2008)

> $ ldd `which acroread`



Won't work, acroread is a shell scipt, the real acrobat binary is /usr/local/Adobe/reader8/ENU/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin

An ldd gives: ELF binary type "0" not known. (Got that from another forum  )


----------



## s-tlk (Nov 19, 2008)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Won't work, acroread is a shell scipt, the real acrobat binary is /usr/local/Adobe/reader8/ENU/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin
> 
> An ldd gives: ELF binary type "0" not known. (Got that from another forum  )


Oh, sry I didn't know, it is a shell script. I don't use acroread at all. 

But maybe my suggestion helps to solve this problem.


----------

